

Fixing the cybersecurity problem needs a new approach - dredmorbius
https://medium.com/@stkirsch/the-best-way-to-reduce-the-chance-of-another-company-being-breached-f98e3784de7

======
higherpurpose
> If the government collaborated with industry to launch a “trustable”
> federated identity (TFI) service

Lost me there. You know that's not possible, right? (the trustable part)

> We want it to be as hard to break into our computers as it is to break into
> a bank vault.

Except that from everything the government is saying today they absolutely _do
not_ want computers to be "as hard to break into as possible" (think of the
children!). Their solution seems to be "getting deep access into everything
and...identifying who the attacker is after the fact (at best)".

And of course the main reason they want that is because it gives them even
broader spying powers than they have now where they have to be very careful
about who and what they access so as to not get caught.

